# Developing Old Square 3 1/4 X 3 1/4 photos???



## tmel123 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi.  I've searched everywhere for the answer to my question - so this is my last resort - hopefully someone can help me!   I'm beginning a project with our old family photos; these are from the 50s and 60s, and are the 3 1/4 X 3 1/4 square photos.  

I scanned them all into the computer, initially planning to upload them to an online service for developing.  However, now that I've done so, I've discovered that none of the providers (at least from what I've found) provide for developing square photos.  Instead, I'd have to crop them to 3.5 X 5 or 4 X 5, or else I'd have to have a bunch of white space around the photos.  (I do realize that the online services are primarily for digital cameras, which do not take square photos.)  

I was really hoping to get the old photos developed in their original format - square, with the white border around the edge.   Does anyone know of an online service where I can do this; or even if there is a mail order service, or chain store that would be able to make professional copies at a reasonable price?

Thanks for your time!

Melissa


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 3, 2004)

IMO, You will not find any online services that will make square prints, so you will need to trim the prints, cut off the &#8220;bunch of white space&#8221;.  Second the classic white boarder. If this option is not available, you can add it in your photo editing software. By changing the paper size.


----------



## Josh (Feb 5, 2004)

try a pro-lab, they will print in that format =)


----------

